# Benjamin Franklin 720 Repeater



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Benjamin Franklin air guns? I'm just wanting to find more info about this rifle.

Thanks!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Certainly everyone knows about Benjamin pumps but not Benjamin Franklins. I think you just added the last name. They are fine air guns.

Charlie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I know I wish I still had mine! It was exactly like the one you pictured. Use the "search" function here. I seem to remember a thread or two about this in the past. Seems like someone even went as far as to say that Benjamin and Sheridan were one in the same now (but I could be wrong on that). Man, I'd love to have that old pellet rifle back! Good luck, Guy


FishinHippie said:


> Does anyone know anything about Benjamin Franklin air guns? I'm just wanting to find more info about this rifle.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

benjamins are nice pellet guns, i have a rifle and pistol both are 22 cal.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Very good air guns....Take care of it and you will love it... If you decide to sell it let me know.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Certainly everyone knows about Benjamin pumps but not Benjamin Franklins. I think you just added the last name. They are fine air guns.
> 
> Charlie


no my gun clearly says a benjamin Franklin on the barrel....

How many shots can you get after you pump it up?


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful wood,usually they are a much plainer wood. I would be interested in buying it also ,if you decide to sell.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well all the Benjamines was one shot and pump again.. no multiple shots. It clearly says one shot on your box. But never saw a Benjamin Franklin before..

Charlie


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

My dad had that exact same model. He told me he got it when he was a teenager (he is now about 60). My best friend and I put that sucker through hell and back and it finally wore out ('the air bag') busted, so my dad called the factory and they told him to send it in and they'd give him a brand new one...now I put IT thought hell and back...


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Well all the Benjamines was one shot and pump again.. no multiple shots. It clearly says one shot on your box. But never saw a Benjamin Franklin before..
> 
> Charlie


yea that's not my gun.. just one i found on the internet with the same pump handle.

I'll post some pictures tonight of the actual gun


----------

